# Daher kommt wohl der Ausdruck Vögeln.



## DER SCHWERE (12 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## stuftuf (12 Aug. 2012)

hau mich wech 

MERCI


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2012)

lol


----------



## tommie3 (13 Aug. 2012)

Kukuk


----------



## Chamser81 (13 Aug. 2012)

Das ist wirklich lustig!


----------



## Padderson (13 Aug. 2012)

wieso hat sie die Uhr nich auf den Boden gelegt - is doch viel bequemer


----------

